# Anybody buy Beer/liquor online?



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Has anyone ever bought any micro brews or liquor online before?
Im looking for a website to purchase some beer or special rums that I cant get in my area and I am looking for a good website. Thanks


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

I wish but it is illegal to order online an have shipped into Colorado... crazy laws


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Colorado has every single micro beer anyway so you dont need anymore


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I think Colorado has every single micro beer anyway so you dont need anymore


So many it would make your head spin:lol:


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I think Colorado has every single micro beer anyway so you dont need anymore


VERY, VERY true... but I have found some killer deals online for bottles of liquor that I would have loved to pick up!! That and after living in NJ last year... I wish I could find Yeunglings but I've yet to find it in Colorado.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Remember what site you saw them on?
I too want to try some Yeungling. That would be one I would order


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

All this talk of Liquor make me really want to launch BrewedLive.com
and yes I really do own it. Haha!


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

I cannot remember what site I used to check out for online liquor (until I realized you cannot get it shipped to Colorado). I never saw Yeungling online, but it would be nice to find it (and be able to get it shipped). Two websites I could find that I believe sell online and ship to legal states are:

http://sendliquor.com and http://www.topliquor.com/store/


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Or you can check here....
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/101/buy_beer.php


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

I ordered a single malt as a gift for a friend from the website below, and had no problems. The only thing is, you must be home to receive the package. You have to sign for FedEx (that's how they verify someone is of legal age to receive alcohol).

http://www.varietal.us/main.asp?request=TYPEPAGE&type=L


----------



## Tredegar-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I subscribe to a wine club that sends me 4 bottles every three months. But, yeah the state laws that are in effect for alcohol are crazy.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Just watch the shipping. Shipping costs on beer can be pretty high due to the weight. I have seen sites where the shipping was equal or more to the cost of the beer.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

LoveScotch.com and it has other booze besides scotch and at a decent price


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Try liquorama.net


----------



## jacky1982 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks!That's Great!

__________
read books online for free


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe it is illegal to ship liqour/beer/wine to Kansas also!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Stupid TABC.

They just recently changed the laws so that individuals in Texas can now order wine directly from out-of-state wineries.

So, obviously, you still can't import beer into the state without jumping through all kinds of insane legal hoops. Why not? Presumably because wine is made from grapes and consumed by high class types, where beer is brewed from grains and swilled the stinking herd.

Stupid TABC.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Stogie said:


> All this talk of Liquor make me really want to launch BrewedLive.com
> and yes I really do own it. Haha!


Why does this not surprise me! LOL


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

did someone say Yuengling? I believe I might be able to help you out, as well as one Yuengling brand thats only available in PA, NJ Lord Chesterfield Ale. I could package them up and send them in a USPS flat rate box


----------



## Dickson (Apr 27, 2007)

How about a site that sells Cuban Rum.....Or is that illegal?


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*rum*



Dickson said:


> How about a site that sells Cuban Rum.....Or is that illegal?


Illegal? YES
Doable? YES
I'm chicken? YES


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:whoohoo: love the scotch site


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Bevmo is where I go.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

bevmo has some nice prices


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

bevmo doesn't ship to new york:angry:


----------

